# If you won the lotto..



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

What would be the FIRST thing you do with the money, besides paying off debt?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2015)

Buy my husband his chemo pills.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2015)

buy Jacquu's husband chemo pills. seriously


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> buy Jacquu's husband chemo pills. seriously



You made me cry David.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> You made me cry David.


sorry that wasn't my intention honest. I just figured if I won the lotto I had more than enough money to help people who are important to me that's all


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd split it with my two kids, then use my third to upgrade tortoise yards and fences.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have any kids so. It's all for David


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2015)

Actually, I've given a lot of thought to this. Because I'm a hermit (troll who lives under the bridge), I'd really like to have a solid wall erected around my property.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I've given a lot of thought to this. Because I'm a hermit (troll who lives under the bridge), I'd really like to have a solid wall erected around my property.



Would you stay where you are?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Would you stay where you are?



Yes. I'd really like to live in an area where the winters are milder and the plants and animals could stay outside, however, I'm too old to think about moving house.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Buy my husband his chemo pills.


This broke my heart, im so sorry <3


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

I would take 3 LARGE amounts and put it away for my kids.
Then, i would buy a decent sized house (not a mansion or anything like that) with A LOT of property.
I would love to open up my rabbit rescue again and maybe add some torts too.. but im not that experienced with them, i'll learn!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd have more friends.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd have more friends.



That's why you don't tell anybody.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 11, 2015)

Give half to wifey.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd probably have more girlfriends


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd have more friends.



Those would not be friends.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I'd probably have more girlfriends



Is that what they are called these days?


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, this is seriously a hard question!

When my mom was alive I was going to buy her , her first home. 

Now I would try to help women and their families fighting breast cancer. 
If I could cuss here I would! I hate cancer! 

Give some to dog rescue groups!
There's one local one that has a rescue in Baja, Mexico that are always needing help and they come up to SD to adopt out dogs. 

There is a another tortoise rescue I would help in northern Ca. 

I would tear down my current home and level the property and rebuild.

Give a big chunk to my sister.

The list would go on and on! 

I would go to Bora Bora too! 

A chunk would help children at Children's Hospital.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> I would go to Bora Bora too!



Have you been on an island vacation before?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 11, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd have more friends.


Those are the worst kind


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey everybody is doing more then just the first thing, so I am going to tell my other money spending sprees too. 

I would do a couple of things for my husband, like let him only drive a semi as often as he wanted to, not as much as he can to pay bills. I would get him dentures, so he can eat the foods he wants. First stop, a steak dinner at Outback. Then I would be taking him a cruise. Flying lessons would be filling another of his dreams.

My children would each get $50,000. That should cover either a nice house or paying off student loans. Either way, it should give them some breathing room and spare money to perhaps follow a few of their dreams.

My sister too would be living in her own home. So there goes another $25-30,000.

Jeff's son has three children. They will be having $15,000 put into college funds for them. Not enough to cover a full education, but enough to get them started and then have them have to work for part of it.

I would hire somebody to dig all those holes, so I can plant all those clearance plants.

For me, I'd like to build a little house, so I never have to worry about doors blowing off, roofs leaking, having enough hot water to shower as long as I like, strong floors so I never have to worry about the floor falling out under me as I use the tiolet.

Then there would be my tortoise enclosures! What beauties they would be, including a greenhouse. Windturbines and solar panels at work there.

Do I still have money left? If so I'd like to tip the waitress at my favorite Mexican food place. I think $100 would be nice.

My vet would be improving the lives of my dogs and the feral cats.

I'd love to do some of those drive thru things where you pay for the folks behind you.

I would like to be able to go visit a few folks on here. Go to Alaska to see the light show in the sky.

I would like to do something for my village. Maybe the new water system.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I'd probably have more girlfriends


You crack me up!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 11, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> For me, I'd love to be able to go visit a few folks on here, (Like Cowboy Ken)
> I would like to do something for my village. Maybe the new water system.


Can I be included in this idea of water systems?


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 11, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Have you been on an island vacation before?



Only Hawaii! Why?


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> What would be the FIRST thing you do with the money, besides paying off debt?



Well the first thing I would do if I won the lotto would be to quit my job and take a long vacation somewhere warm and tropical.

The first thing I would do with the money would be to pay off all the mortgages of everyone I cared about, but is technically paying off debt, so you've disqualified that.

So I suppose I'd go buy a new car for my wife. Hers has a lot of miles on it. Mine is more than 10 years old and its having a constant stream of problems, so I'd get me a new car too. I want one of the new Tacomas. Nothing fancy. Okay. Scratch that. I want one of the new Corvettes too if we are talking lotto money, but I still need to Tacoma...

Then I'd concurrently build Yonne's wall for her, while building MY wall for me. Slumpstone okay for you @Yvonne G ? Brick cap or slumpstone cap?

Next I would build a couple of big reptile rooms decked out with heating, lighting and humidity controls.

I would invest the rest by buying up properties in some of the neighborhoods that I know and renting out the houses.

And I like Jacqui's Idea too. $100 tips would be routine for good service. I like good service.


Incidentally the Megamillions jackpot is somewhere around $180 million last time I checked… I could live on that for a while.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 11, 2015)

Tom said:


> Incidentally the Megamillions jackpot is somewhere around $180 million last time I checked… I could live on that for a while.


 How about my mortgage too?


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How about my mortgage too?



Yep. You qualify. And your nephew too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 11, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yep. You qualify. And your nephew too.


He's moved out to the dessert somewhere out there. Could I qualify for a 4' tortoise walk as well?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2015)

if I won the Mega Millions jackpot can you imagine the tortoise enclosures I could build?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2015)

dmmj said:


> if I won the Mega Millions jackpot can you imagine the tortoise enclosures I could build?


At my house with water? I can more than imagine.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 12, 2015)

water? Am I missing something?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 12, 2015)

1) spend a little on travel with my wife.
2) Set up something for the grandkids that their mom can NOT get to.
3) Try to do something meaningful for the few friends that we do have.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Tom said:


> Incidentally the Megamillions jackpot is somewhere around $180 million last time I checked… I could live on that for a while.



That much?! Guess I need to keep shopping then.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 3) Try to do something meaningful for the few friends that we do have.



That is a neat thought.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 12, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Those are the worst kind


Definitely. I, would not consider them friends.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

You all have managed to make me feel selfish! UGH!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 12, 2015)

A very hard question to answer. To be honest, I do not know what I would do.


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He's moved out to the dessert somewhere out there. Could I qualify for a 4' tortoise walk as well?



He's about 10-15 minutes away from me. 

What's a 4' tortoise walk?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Since I have a lot of money left, I would like to set up some kind of a program with interest free loans or outright gifts of money for folks to buy animals, setup enclosures or pay medical bills.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 12, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Since I have a lot of money left, I would like to set up some kind of a program with interest free loans or outright gifts of money for folks to buy animals, setup enclosures or pay medical bills.


Trust me. Most loans become gifts anyway.


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That much?! Guess I need to keep shopping then.



Yep. Your going to have to work much harder to spend it all. 

My big question to everyone is: Do you take the lump sum one time payment and lose nearly half the winnings, because $90 million is really enough, or do you take the annual payments for 20 years and retain more of your winnings?

I'll start: Being a relatively young man, I would opt for the 20 annual payments. 90 million is nice, but I could do more good in the world with 120+ million. Plus, the annual payments would be more than 6 million a year. If I can't live and do all the things I wanna do on 6 mil a year, every year, well, something would be terribly wrong with me.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 12, 2015)

I would help friends and family . Then give some cash to war vets . I've always wanted to pickup a homeless person and give them a starter house and job to see what they would do with the help .


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yep. Your going to have to work much harder to spend it all.
> 
> My big question to everyone is: Do you take the lump sum one time payment and lose nearly half the winnings, because $90 million is really enough, or do you take the annual payments for 20 years and retain more of your winnings?
> 
> I'll start: Being a relatively young man, I would opt for the 20 annual payments. 90 million is nice, but I could do more good in the world with 120+ million. Plus, the annual payments would be more than 6 million a year. If I can't live and do all the things I wanna do on 6 mil a year, every year, well, something would be terribly wrong with me.



I am almost 60, so 20 years might be pushing it (though most of my family does live to their 80s with several 100 plus ladies).


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 12, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yep. Your going to have to work much harder to spend it all.
> 
> My big question to everyone is: Do you take the lump sum one time payment and lose nearly half the winnings, because $90 million is really enough, or do you take the annual payments for 20 years and retain more of your winnings?
> 
> I'll start: Being a relatively young man, I would opt for the 20 annual payments. 90 million is nice, but I could do more good in the world with 120+ million. Plus, the annual payments would be more than 6 million a year. If I can't live and do all the things I wanna do on 6 mil a year, every year, well, something would be terribly wrong with me.



I'd take the 20 years, i'm young enough for it. It would also prevent me from blowing everything super fast.
Have you seen that show "Lottery changed my life" a lot of those people are damn near out of money already! I dont want to be like that. 6mil a year is sooooooo enough for me and my lifestyle!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 12, 2015)

Lump sum.
I'm 51 but aging in "dog" years.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 12, 2015)

annual payments I couldn't give that much away just to get it all up front quickly I just couldn't do it


----------



## Jodie (Nov 12, 2015)

I think I would take the lump sum. Interest and profits would get the money back in 20 years, I think. The first thing I would do, is hire a financial advisor. My top priority would be to invest in something, enough to create enough income, that I can give money away now and for the rest of my life to family, friends and deserving strangers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2015)

Jodie said:


> I think I would take the lump sum. And create enough income, that I can give money away to Cowboy Ken, a well deserving stranger.


Well shucks Jodie, now I can just sit back and hope for two,(2) things;
1) that you play lotto.
And…
2) that you win.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 12, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well shucks Jodie, now I can just sit back and hope for two,(2) things;
> 1) that you play lotto.
> And…
> 2) that you win.


Lol. Adam buys tickets sometimes. Haven't won yet though. Not holding my breath.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 12, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Lol. Adam buys tickets sometimes. Haven't won yet though. Not holding my breath.


No, I don't!!!!!!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 12, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Only Hawaii! Why?



Just curious.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Lol. Adam buys tickets sometimes. Haven't won yet though. Not holding my breath.



Same here with Jeff. It is fun to dream though. I already have my financial adviser and boy is he tough. (My youngest son who is a penny pincher)


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2015)

Tom said:


> He's about 10-15 minutes away from me.
> 
> What's a 4' tortoise walk?



I think autocorrect changed "wall."


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 12, 2015)

Take it all at once, pay the big tax hit, then put it all in various trusts to mitigate future tax hits. Trust #1 = Set enough aside for my unborn child to not have to worry about little stuff ever (though I wouldn't tell them about it until they become of age just to mess with him/her), Trust #2 = Make sure parents never have to worry about anything ever again (Full disclosure: They're old, shouldn't take much), Trust #3 = Few hundred thousand for personal use (not sure what owning a 200+ mph car feels like, but one day I'd like to) and Trust #4 = Majority of funds to open up and subsequently maintain the "Southern Nevada Center for Canine and Chelonian Compassion" (or SNVCCCC for short) until I die or run out of money.


----------



## Marivladi (Nov 13, 2015)

If I won a lottery I would probably agree to payments instead of a lump sum.

I would buy my mom a place to live. 

Bring my parents in law from Belarus to live with us in our new big house with nice property. 

Travel a bit. I want to go to Scotland so bad. Also other parts of Europe, Spain, Italy, Israel, New Zealand and Australia. 

I would get a German shepherd puppy or two of them . 

I would probably try and have another baby (IVF).

Would definitely help out some friends and family. 

I think I would open up some kind of business not to be bored (that is if I'm not busy with a new baby.

I would chip in to buy chemo pills and for the walls building projects for Tom and Evonne (spell?). 

Overall you guys are pretty generous and selfless bunch, good folks, that's why I love this forum.


----------



## Marivladi (Nov 13, 2015)

*Yvonne, sorry.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

the_newzie said:


> Take it all at once, pay the big tax hit, then put it all in various trusts to mitigate future tax hits. Trust #1 = Set enough aside for my unborn child to not have to worry about little stuff ever (though I wouldn't tell them about it until they become of age just to mess with him/her), Trust #2 = Make sure parents never have to worry about anything ever again (Full disclosure: They're old, shouldn't take much), Trust #3 = Few hundred thousand for personal use (not sure what owning a 200+ mph car feels like, but one day I'd like to) and Trust #4 = Majority of funds to open up and subsequently maintain the "Southern Nevada Center for Canine and Chelonian Compassion" (or SNVCCCC for short) until I die or run out of money.


200 mph motorcycles can be had for $17,500
See your local Kawasaki dealer.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm waiting for someone to say they will spend it all on themselves not share with anyone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm going to spend it all on myself and not share it with anyone. (I hated to see poor David sitting there waiting...waiting...waiting)


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> 200 mph motorcycles can be had for $17,500
> See your local Kawasaki dealer.


LOL! I also want to live to tell about it!! To be honest living in Las Vegas has kind of crushed all desire to ride a bike. Too many crazies/drunks here, it's almost everyday that you hear about someone taking out a motorcycle. I've had a couple of buddies who stopped riding because of it. I was thinking more of an Aston Martin Vantage or Bentley Continental GT type 200 mph. Speed with comfort and a sensible English accent.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2015)

We got married in Vegas. I'd love to ride out there!
I would buy an Astin Martin Vanquish if money were no issue.


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> We got married in Vegas. I'd love to ride out there!
> I would buy an Astin Martin Vanquish if money were no issue.



Ok then, so if you just *had* to use some (or all) of this lotto money on a car or bike, what would it be and why?
Big money answer = 1968 Jaguar E-Type. Because it may be the prettiest car ever made.
Honest answer = 1983 Chevrolet Malibu station wagon (305 v8). The heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 13, 2015)

I would definitely take care of both my parents who have health issues so they can have an early retirement and all the things they would ever want/need
Then I would move to Africa and volunteer at an animal sanctuary. all depending on my tortoise beastie coming with me that is. If he couldn't come I wouldn't move and just visit instead and move somewhere in Europe - probably Italy and live happily ever after...

Oh and I would buy a Ferrari


----------

